# Glass for Billow



## gatecrasherza1 (12/4/16)

Hi all, I need to find a glass for my billow and some assistance replacing the seals. I already have a new set but not coming right. Anyone close to Edenvale? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/4/16)

http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Acce...or-Tanks/GLASS-Replacement-Ehpro-BillowV2-RTA.

If its the v1 im not sure bud


----------

